
The Solution: Superdeterminism - kgwgk
http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2019/07/the-forgotten-solution-superdeterminism.html
======
phayes
Well, I'd strongly disagree with Hossenfelder's contention that "what this
math is about has remained unclear" (see e.g. the links in here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19315457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19315457)
) but then there is this:

> A phenomenologist myself, I am agnostic about different interpretations of
> what is indeed the same math, such as QBism vs Copenhagen or the Many
> Worlds. But I agree with the philosopher Tim Maudlin that the measurement
> problem in quantum mechanics is a real problem – a problem of inconsistency
> – and requires a solution.

It's inconsistent to claim to be be agnostic about interpretation and at the
same time believe that the (big) measurement problem is a real problem.
Whether it's a real problem or not is interpretation-dependent. See e.g.
[https://www.mdpi.com/1099-4300/17/11/7374/htm](https://www.mdpi.com/1099-4300/17/11/7374/htm)

